# Mit 26 BMX-Anfänger!



## MartinGT (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo!
Normalerweise bin ich hier in den MTB Foren unterwegs.
Jetzt habe ich mir ein altes GT BMX (ca 13,5kg) zugelegt, da es schon mein Jugendtraum war. Nun habe ich Blut geleckt und will BMX nun etwas vertiefen. Ich plane nun das GT bald wieder zu verkaufen und mir ein neues BMX aus Teilen aufzubauen, damit es genau nach meinem Wunsch ist.  
Aber nun erstmal zum Jetzt. 
Kann es sein, dass die Geometrie der alten BMX sich etwas schlechter für Manuals eignet? Es fällt mir ziemlich schwer das Rad überhaupt vorne hochzureißen. 
Gegenüber einem MTB empfinde ich das Fahrverhalten als ziemlich nervös und kippelig; manchmal flieg ich schon nach einem normalen Bunnyhop fast auf die Fresse.  Bei meiner ersten Probefahrt mit dem Teil hats mich auch schon richtig gelegt, und ich hab mir die rechte Gesichtshälfte aufgeschürft und ein paar Finger umgeknickt, aber das hat mich erst recht motiviert weiter zu machen.
Derzeit übe ich immer auf einer Art Feldweg der leicht mit Gras bewachsen ist, so dass ich im Falle eines Falles weich falle. Ich möchte erstmal so die Basics wie Bunnyhop, Manual und Barspin lernen und beherrschen.
Habt ihr noch Tipps wie ich am besten vorgehe um mehr Lernerfolge zu erzielen?


----------



## RISE (21. Juli 2010)

Üben, üben, üben.

Das dir das BMX zu Anfang kippelig und nervös vorkommt, ist kein Wunder, gegenüber einem MTB ist es deutlich kürzer und hat steilere Winkel. Das ist allerdings nur Gewöhnungssache. Die alten Räder (von wann ist das GT?) haben allerdings meistens längere Kettenstreben und z.T. auch etwas flachere Winkel, was dem Fahrverhalten wie ich finde aber nicht unbedingt zu Gute kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (21. Juli 2010)

Wie Rise schon schrieb: Üben, üben, üben.

Wenn das Vorderrad nicht recht hoch kommen möchte, kann das schon an einer langen Kettenstrebe liegen, weil dann muss man mit dem Arsch sehr weit nach hinten. Zum Üben kann man aber mal probieren, den Manual bis nahezu in die Senkrechte hoch zu ziehen, so dass der Körper fast durchgestreckt ist. Ein bisschen Luft aus dem Reifen raus zu lassen dürfte auch hilfreich sein. So, dass es nicht zu schwammig und nicht zu steif ist. 

Tja, und dann: Üben, üben, üben.

Hert - der erst mit 32 angefangen hat - ener


----------



## HEIZER (21. Juli 2010)

Hertener schrieb:


> Hert - der erst mit 32 angefangen hat - ener



Du Jungspund , ich erst mit 44


----------



## holmar (21. Juli 2010)

im trekkingforum ist der alterschnitt vermutlich niedriger


----------



## HEIZER (21. Juli 2010)

holmar schrieb:


> im trekkingforum ist der alterschnitt vermutlich niedriger



Ach Trekking... das doch was für alte Säcke


----------



## Hertener (21. Juli 2010)

_mhm_


----------



## RISE (22. Juli 2010)

Wenn die ganzen kleinen Minirapper hier wieder nach Kompletträdern fragen, drückt das den Schnitt aber um ca. 20 Jahre nach unten.


----------



## ursel_01 (22. Juli 2010)

Hiho!
Hast Du ein wirklich ALTES GT-Rad???
Könntest Du mal ein Bild posten???

Zu Deiner Frage:
der Radstand ist natürlich kurz, bei jedem BMX.
Ansonsten: üben!

Räder aufbauen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht notwendig.
Der Markt bietet inzwischen richtig gute Kompletträder.
Bevor mein Rücken aufgegeben hat bin ich das Addict von WTP gefahren.Feines Rad.
Wog auch unter 12 kg.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Daniel_D (24. Juli 2010)

Es gibti einige gute Internetvideos zum Thema Fahrtechnik. 

Ich denke es geht beim Selbstaufbau auch ums Selbstaufbauen. Wichtig: Gt ist mittlerweile, außer im Race Bereich, wenn es um BMX geht, keine Marke. Also weder anerkannt, noch funktionell uptodate. Hab schon einige GT Fans gelesen, die sich ein aktuelles GT kaufen wollten. Würde ich nicht empfehlen.

Der Markt für BMX ist klein. Nach recht kurzer Zeit dürfte man durchgestiegen sein. 

Für den Feldweg ist BMX eher wohl das falsche Rad. Besser auf der Straße mit Borsteinen, Verkehrinseln etc. üben.


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2010)

Da geb ich dir recht. Der Komplettradmarkt ist mittlerweile größer geworden, aber die tatsächlich lohnenswerten Räder bewesen sich in einem überschaubaren Maß. Zumal einige Shops ja auch jeweils noch in Preiskategorien unterteilen und dort kann man dann gut die Räder miteinander vergleichen. 

Ein Feldweg ist zum Üben sicherlich nicht ideal, aber von der Beschaffenheit auch kein Problem für ein BMX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinGT (24. Juli 2010)

Ja es ist echt schade, wie es mit GT steht. Im MTB und Downhill zwar immer noch recht erfolgreich und technisch auch gut, aber der Charme eines Inhabergeführten Unternehmens ist dahin. Wenn man auf der Internetseite ganz unten auf "a division of dorel industries" klickt, kommt man auf ne Seite auf der man zuerst Kinderwagen, ein Schlafzimmer und Babies in Handtüchern sieht. Das ist schon etwas deprimierend, und zeigt das GT nur noch vom allmächtigen Dollar (oder allächtigen Ollar  ) diktiert wird.
Ist vielleicht unter den momentanen BMX-Schmieden eine, wo ehemalige GT Mitarbeiter untergekommen sind und ihr Knowhow eingebracht haben? 
Bis ich die Mittel habe mir ein Rad zu bauen, dauert wohl noch so n halbes Jahr; aber meine Favoriten sind bis jetzt Fit Bike für den Rahmen und Demolition und Odyssey für den Rest. 

Der Feldweg ist ja erst mal nur so lange, bis ich einigermaßen sicher bei den Grundtechniken bin.


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2010)

MartinGT schrieb:


> (oder allächtigen Ollar  )





Eine wunderbare Folge. 

Gegen Odyssey spricht nichts. Demolition ist je nach Teilen solala und bei Fit kommt es sicherlich auf den Rahmen an, zumal die ganzen neuen ja alle made in USA und damit teuer sind. Da spricht auch nichts dagegen und deren neue Rahmen lächeln mich auch an, aber da die bei S&M gemacht werden, muss man auch eine gewisse Vorsicht walten lassen, weil die ganzen neuen S&M Rahmen (Randy Brown, ATF,...) in einer sehr großen Rate kaputt gehen, die ATFs haben fast alle krumme Hinterbauten, die verbiegen und der Umtausch geht wohl nur mit viel Geduld und Aufwand. Das spricht nicht generell gegen Fit, aber da ja meistens einige der Rahmen nur Equivalente zu S&M sind, sollte man sich das überlegen.


----------



## ursel_01 (24. Juli 2010)

Da lobe ich mir den guten alten S&M Dirtbike-Rahmen!Ist aber kaum noch zu haben, leider.
Die, die einen besitzen geben in seltenst ab.Zurecht!Das war Qualität...................!


----------



## MartinGT (24. Juli 2010)

Gut mal so was an Hintergrundwissen zu lesen.
Auf welche Marken müsste ich denn setzen wenn ich ein gescheites rein kalifornisches BMX aufbauen wollte?


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2010)

Es kommt auch auf die jeweiligen Rahmen drauf an. Über die S&M LTF und Stricker beschwert sich kaum einer. Ansonsten ist das jetzt nur Mutmaßung meinerseits, dass die Fit Rahmen evtl. (!) auch betroffen sein könnten (!), weil sie auch dem gleichen haus kommen. Die ganz neuen Fit Rahmen und die, die jetzt rauskommen (Foster, Inman, Homan) werden sich zwar beweisen müssen, aber sehen auch nicht so aus, als ob sie gleich abknicken würden. 

Solid Bikes wären noch in Kalifornien und die haben die Zeit ihrer krummen Hinterbauten wohl auch überwunden und machen für recht wenig Geld auch custom Änderungen an ihren bestehenden Rahmen. Cult BMX wäre ebenfalls dort angesiedelt, allerdings wäre es dann nur der echte kalifornische Rahmen, wenn man den nimmt, der von Solid gebaut wird. Der andere kommt von FBM, bzw. aus Taiwan.


----------



## Daniel_D (24. Juli 2010)

Die große Zeit von Gt war noch die Zeit des BMX Freestyle gepaart mit Race. Ende der 80er wurden dann mit bunten Trikots auf großen Shows vor Publikum Quarterpipes gefahren. BMX als das, was wir heute kennen hat sich dann durch Matt Hoffman emanzipiert. Die BMX Firmen, die das an BMX repräsentieren, was wir als diesen Sport wahrnehmen sind in den 90ern oder später gegründet worden. 
Das, was in der MTB Szene mit dem Wachstum leider verloren gegangen ist, gibt es noch tatsächlich bei den kleinen Rädern. Uhrige Originale, Firmenbesitzer, Rockstar, engagierter Zweiradfahrer und spätpubertäarer Tunichtgut in Personalunion wie Chris Moeller /S&M), oder Steve Crandell (FBM)

Firmen mit Geschichte und Flair gibt es auch im BMX Bereich einige. Vor allem die erwähnten S&M, Solid und FBM sind eben Firmen die noch das Etikett "rider owned Comapany" tragen und deren Mirarbeiter vor Ort Hand anlegen.

Firmen die vor allem durch ihre hochwertigen und technisch ausgereiften Produkte bestechen sind z.B. Odyssey, Sunday, Tree und Wethepeople

WTP sind auch die besten Kompletträder. Deswegen auch gerade praktisch überall ausverkauft.

Würde dir, wenn custom, oder spannend, einen Solid empfehlen, und zwar direkt in den USA bestellt. 
http://site.solidbmx.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erikstion (24. Juli 2010)

nie auf wiese üben


----------



## RISE (24. Juli 2010)

Daniel_D schrieb:


> Würde dir, wenn custom, oder spannend, einen Solid empfehlen, und zwar direkt in den USA bestellt.
> http://site.solidbmx.com/



Preislich sind die sehr interessant. Die Custom FBM Rahmen liegen bei 540$. Wenn der Wechselkurs also gut ist, sollte man den auch zum Preis eines normalen US Rahmens bekommen können. Das schöne ist aber, dass bei beiden praktisch alles möglich ist und FBM sogar die Möglichkeit bietet, einen ihrer alten Rahmen als Basis zu nehmen.


----------

